# Hilton Marbrisa Questions



## worknout777 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello-

   We are staying at the Hilton Marbrisa in September (We recently just stayed there in a 2 bedroom Plus) and enjoyed it.  
   Has anyone here stayed in a Premium 2 bedroom?  Do you know if the second bedroom has a pullout couch like the regular 2 bedroom?  
   Do you know if the new section by the Big Main pool has any of the premium rooms? 

Also, are babies considered children?  The max occupancy for this unit is 6 but do babies count?

Thanks so much!
Laurie


----------



## Dmove (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

I stayed in the 2 bedroom premium last summer and it has a pull out bed in the living room.  The unit we had was right next to the pool and club room.

Costco and the Carlsbad outlet mall is right down the street and not to mention we were able to see Legoland from the balcony.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## oneohana (Feb 22, 2013)

We stayed in the new section in a 1 bedroom top floor. It doesn't seem like they would have premium in this phase unless they consider a pool view premium and upscale the unit's furnishings.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 22, 2013)

Sometimes the top floors have better view and high ceilings and you have no overhead neighbors that make it premium.

As far as head count goes, it's best to keep it on the down low.  When you check in don't crowd the small office with kids and be obvious, one extra baby is not a big deal.  That does not give one license to fill the bedrooms with adults and turn the living room into a kids slumber party, remember there is an owner paying for the wear and tear, just like you do at your home resort.  If you ask they will strictly uphold the occupancy limits.

I've stayed in the 3 br on the lower hillside last summer, the new buildings and pool construction weren't finished, is it open now?


----------



## Pronkster (Feb 22, 2013)

Have a reservation in July at Marbrisa.   Been a while since I stayed there, is there more than one pool now?  And how many buildings are there?


----------



## workshy (Feb 22, 2013)

I spoke with a reservation agent from Grand Pacific Resorts who confirmed that a new pool is now open at Marbrisa. We are staying there in August. However, I haven't seen pictures of the new pool online.


----------



## worknout777 (Feb 22, 2013)

We stayed there last month.  The new pool is open as is AWESOME!  They have 1 heated and 1 not.  Also the spas are huge!  

  We booked the premium 2 bedroom and we're hoping to get the new area by the new pool.  I looked at the 3 bedroom floor plan and it is awful!  The masterbath is so small like a normal hotel room, otherwise we would have booked the 3 bedrooms.

  All of the units with the exception of the new area only have stairs.  The new area has an elevator.  It was horrible walking up and down the stairs in the rain with all the baby stuff we had.


----------



## presley (Feb 22, 2013)

worknout777 said:


> We stayed there last month.  The new pool is open as is AWESOME!  They have 1 heated and 1 not.  Also the spas are huge!



Where is it?  We looked for it, but not sure if we ever really saw it.  I noticed down the hill from the Sheraton, there was a new pool and building(s) under construction.  Other than that, we saw nothing but the small pool near the check in office.  It seems very far away from where we saw the new pool.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 22, 2013)

presley said:


> Where is it?  We looked for it, but not sure if we ever really saw it.  I noticed down the hill from the Sheraton, there was a new pool and building(s) under construction.  Other than that, we saw nothing but the small pool near the check in office.  It seems very far away from where we saw the new pool.



That's it what you saw, close to the rear entrance gate to LL.  the check in office was supposed to move down to the new buildings.

I've been waiting for google earth to update the maps, it still shows a bare site.


----------



## presley (Feb 23, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> That's it what you saw, close to the rear entrance gate to LL.  the check in office was supposed to move down to the new buildings.
> 
> I've been waiting for google earth to update the maps, it still shows a bare site.



Wow, that new area looks like a whole new resort compared to the first pool area.  It's so much nicer.

It will be interesting to see how the 2 areas connect.  It seems like the Sheraton will get lost in there, despite it having the most to offer at this stage.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 23, 2013)

presley said:


> ...It seems like the Sheraton will get lost in there, despite it having the most to offer at this stage.



Not true. You can not compare a Hotel to a top notch timeshare resort having brand new wonderful pool, and upto 3 bed, 2 bath units. Only thing Sheraton have over Marbrisa is a on-site restaurant, which you can still enjoy while staying at Marbrisa and even get room-service. Best of both worlds. Stay at Marbrisa in brand new spacious units, enjoy new super-pool(s), and get room service from Sheraton.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 23, 2013)

I found some conceptual photos and room layouts until we get trip reports.  You can see the 2br has a much better master layout with the lanais off the bedrooms, the 3br is off the living room as is the master.


----------



## oneohana (Mar 14, 2013)

worknout777 said:


> Hello-
> 
> Do you know if the new section by the Big Main pool has any of the premium rooms?
> Thanks so much!
> Laurie



I stopped by the sales office yesterday. The salesman said that there are no 2 bedroom premiums units in the new phase.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 14, 2013)

Sure you could get away with sneaking in a baby if you don't have all the guests in the lobby when you check in, but occupancy limits are about safety. They are determined by the state fire marshal and should not be ignored. Make your own decisions but I personally wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## presley (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's some updated info that was sent in the newsletter today.


	More Ways to Enjoy Your Stay at MarBrisa Resort!

Get ready to enjoy your stay even more with all the new changes to our entertainment areas!
Bar and Grill 
Finishes on our new "poolside" bar and grill, officially named "The Cove Bar and Grill," have been completed. Stop by for a drink or snack and enjoy the vibrant new atmosphere. It's another great place to entertain friends and family!

New Cabanas
We've installed new Cabanas with plush seating areas. It's perfect to kick back and relax under cooling new ceiling fans. The Cabanas also feature TV and Internet.

Fire Ring
Seating has been installed around the oversized fire ring. The colorful, striped "Tommy Bahama" style throw pillows complement the beauty of a fire in the ring.


----------

